# Using 3rd party audio program, navigation volume is inaudible over Bluetooth



## chykal (Jul 17, 2011)

This problem is being tracked by Google and CyanogenMOD but I would like to know if anyone has found either a ROM that has resolved this or an app that has a work around. Here are the issue details:

1. Using Bluetooth or the headphone jack
2. Any 3rd party audio app like Streamfurious, TuneIn, Winamp playing
3. Google Navigation turn by turn directions are inaudible (as in working but so quiet you can barely hear it)

It works like this. I get in my car and connect to my Motorola T505 via bluetooth. This broadcasts the signal over an open FM station and I tune in that station. I start playing music with the TuneIn Radio app and then start navigation to get directions to where I am going. When the nav directions are playnig the music is muted as expected but the turn by turn directions are also muted. This issue also happens if I start navigation1st and then my music. The directions are played at an audible level before I start the music in this case.

Here are links to the issues being tracked:

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=15690

http://code.google.com/p/cyanogenmod/issues/detail?id=3165

I would love to hear if there has been any progress made by the dev's here on this issue.

Thanks.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 23, 2011)

i haven't figured a way around this either. using the stock Music app helps, but isn't completely without issues. Slacker Radio works just as well. Poweramp sucks. This is with CM7 and some of the Sense GB leaks. sure is annoying!

I am using BMW bluetooth for handsfree calling, and Blackberry adapter for music.


----------



## chykal (Jul 17, 2011)

I forgot to mention that this just started with Android 2.3.3. I am on CM7 but it happens on all ROMs based on 2.3.3.


----------

